# Anfänger-fliegenrute für den bach ca.5 m breit



## angelsüchto (24. Juli 2008)

hallo leute,
ich wollte  mal mit dem fliegenfischen bekantschaft machen.und mia eine kombo für mein hausgewässer ca 4-5m breiter fluss mit  gutem forellen bestand zulegen. Gerne so  zwischen 100 und 200 euros!soll ich nen set kaufen oda alles einzeln? Bitte helft mir
                                      MFG Angelsüchto


----------



## angelfischer (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anfänger-fliegenrute für den bach ca.5 m breit*

Hallo,
der Frage würd ich mich doch auch gleich mall anschließen.:vik: Ich würde auch gerne mit dem Fliegenfischen beginnen und mir ne Ausrüstung zulegen.
Würde anfänglich wohl die Leine (ca. 5-8m  Breite) im Raum Göttingen, evtl. aber auch mal im Harz an dem einen oder anderen Forellengewässer (Seen) fischen gehen. Ist halt grundsätzlich schon mal die Frage, ob sich das  mit ein und der selben Rute bewerkstelligen lässt.
Ich habe mir schon ein ein paar Sets ausgeguckt und würde gerne ein paar Meinungen bzw. Empfehlungen von den Fachleuten unter euch hören. Preislich für Rute, Rolle und Schnur so etwa bis 200€. Vermute man wird dann für Zubehör und Kleinkram (Vorfächer etc.) auch noch mal an die 100€ kalkulieren müssen.

http://www.adh-fishing.de/fliegenruten/guideline/guideline-explorer-set.html
Dies Set find ich preuislich doch sehr interessant.

http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php?info=p5273_Greys-Fly-Combo.html

http://www.angelgeraete-furrer.de/shop.htm
Hier hätte ich TFO NXT 5/6 Set im Auge. Ist zwar nen bischen teurer, gibts aber auch nen durchweg positiven und ausführlichen testbericht von.

Mich würd dann mal eure Meinung zu den genannten Sets interessierren.
gruß angelfischer


----------



## archi69 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anfänger-fliegenrute für den bach ca.5 m breit*

Moins,

dazu wurde hier eigentlich schon sehr, sehr viel geschrieben, weil dieselben Fragen schon sehr, sehr oft gestellt wurden...sucht doch einfach mal ein bisschen herum.

Gruß
archi


----------



## angelsüchto (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anfänger-fliegenrute für den bach ca.5 m breit*

@archi,
ich bin ja auf der suche nach einer fliegenrute die nich sooo lang is das ich sie für nen bach benutzen kann und darüber hab ich nix gefunden
@all:ich würde sagen klasse 5/6 oda was meint ihr?


----------



## Ironwilli (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anfänger-fliegenrute für den bach ca.5 m breit*

Hallo 
Ich habe bei Adh-fishing.de einen Flifi-Lehrgang gemacht,mit Bindekurs.Kann ich dir nur empfehlen . Ich hätte mir den Set von Guidline kaufen sollen,habe mir die Teile dann bei Askari in Eschwege gekauft.mit einer 5-6er kommst du denke ich hier gut zurecht.Ich würde auf die Länge achten.Nicht so lang,wegen Rhume -Leine ,Seen im Harz.Du solltest den dichten Bewuchs beachten.
Gruß
Willi














angelfischer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> der Frage würd ich mich doch auch gleich mall anschließen.:vik: Ich würde auch gerne mit dem Fliegenfischen beginnen und mir ne Ausrüstung zulegen.
> Würde anfänglich wohl die Leine (ca. 5-8m Breite) im Raum Göttingen, evtl. aber auch mal im Harz an dem einen oder anderen Forellengewässer (Seen) fischen gehen. Ist halt grundsätzlich schon mal die Frage, ob sich das mit ein und der selben Rute bewerkstelligen lässt.
> Ich habe mir schon ein ein paar Sets ausgeguckt und würde gerne ein paar Meinungen bzw. Empfehlungen von den Fachleuten unter euch hören. Preislich für Rute, Rolle und Schnur so etwa bis 200€. Vermute man wird dann für Zubehör und Kleinkram (Vorfächer etc.) auch noch mal an die 100€ kalkulieren müssen.
> ...


----------



## fly-martin (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anfänger-fliegenrute für den bach ca.5 m breit*

Hallo

Also für solche Bäche würd ich eher eine Klasse 4 nehmen - in der Länge von max 2,4m ( damit kommt an den meisten kleineren Gewässern klar ).

Kommt etwas drauf an, ob der Bach zugewachsen ist und ob Du nur an diesem Bach fischen willst.

Ich hab ne Shimano in der Rutenklasse und Länge und nutze die auch an größeren Gewässern - Forellen bis über 1 Kg sind kein Problem ) 


Bielefeld? In welchem Bach willst du denn fischen? Johannisbach? Ist ja bei mir um die Ecke ...


----------



## angelsüchto (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anfänger-fliegenrute für den bach ca.5 m breit*

@flymartin:
ja johannisbach und vllt werre oda in dänemark in den auen aba ich hattte bis jetz noch nie nen fliegenrute inna hand#qvllt kannst du mia ja unterricht geben
                MFG Angelsüchto


----------



## fly-martin (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anfänger-fliegenrute für den bach ca.5 m breit*

Hi 

Wär normalerweise kein Problem ( hab ich bei anderen auch schon gemacht ), bin aber zur Zeit außer Gefecht gesetzt wegen eines Bandscheibenvorfalls. Ich hoffe daß ich im herbst wieder ne Fliegenrute in der Hand halten kann...


----------



## angelsüchto (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anfänger-fliegenrute für den bach ca.5 m breit*

hallo,
fly-martin als erstma gute besserung #6,und im herbst is ja auch niedrig wasser  und ne rute hab ich bis dahin auch vllt, lässt sich ja ne sitzung am johannesbach  organiesiren?
                              Mfg Angelsüchto


----------



## Mr. Sprock (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anfänger-fliegenrute für den bach ca.5 m breit*

Wie schon geschrieben, können die Anforderungen an Ruten an kleinen Bächen sehr unterschiedlich sein. 
An einem mit Bäumen zu gewachsenen Bach der aber bewatbar ist, wäre eine Rute bis 7'  # 4 gut geeignet.
An einem Wiesenbach mit hohem Uferbewuchs (Gräser), der nicht bewatbar ist wäre eine sehr lange Rute besser geeignet 10'  # 4 oder länger.

Die Angeldomäne Ruten sind gut verarbeitet und wirklich empfehlenswert.
Sie sind auch mit einem Korkgriff ausgestattet; ganz anders als die 6-8 Mal so teuren Ruten der Presskork Junkies Group.

@ Martin: Gute Besserung!


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anfänger-fliegenrute für den bach ca.5 m breit*

Frage hinterher: Vision Attack in 6/7 oder entsprechendes Guideline Explorer was wäre vorzuziehen, geht vornehmlich um Wurfweite und etwas Strömung


----------



## fly-martin (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anfänger-fliegenrute für den bach ca.5 m breit*

Denni - ne 6/7er Rute in nem 5m Bach? manche gehen da sogar mit ner 2er oder 3er Rute los ...

Das passt nicht zu dem Gewässer


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anfänger-fliegenrute für den bach ca.5 m breit*

nene, die Bedingungen sind schon Seen und größere Flüsse ala Wupper  evtl lasse ich  mich dazu herab und gehe mal an nen Forollenfreudenhaus  Ist schon klar das man für 5 m Wurfweite nichts besonderes braucht. Zielfische wren vornehmlich Hecht und evtl Rapfen und Döbel

Habe das Thema nur aufgegriffen da ich keinen neuen Thread aufmachen wollte.


----------



## Luxusflyfisher (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anfänger-fliegenrute für den bach ca.5 m breit*

Hallo,

wie schon geschrieben, auf jeden Fall eine Klasse 3 oder 4 für den kleinen Bach.

Eine ORVIS superfine wäre in dieser Klasse schon die richtige Wahl.

@Martin gute Besserung:vik:

TL
Horst


----------



## angelsüchto (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anfänger-fliegenrute für den bach ca.5 m breit*

hallo leute,
hab schon nen schöne rute im auge klasse 5/6 mit rolle und schnur 109,99 teuronen. ich find sie toll . darf  man im puff mit der fliege fischen das wär nähmlich geil zum üben! details zur rute hab ich noch net, kommt noch.
              MFG Angelsüchto#h


----------



## Denni_Lo (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anfänger-fliegenrute für den bach ca.5 m breit*



Luxusflyfisher schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie schon geschrieben, auf jeden Fall eine Klasse 3 oder 4 für den kleinen Bach.
> 
> ...



Andere Gewässer, habe ich doch geschrieben.



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> nene, die Bedingungen sind schon Seen und größere Flüsse ala Wupper  evtl lasse ich  mich dazu herab und gehe mal an nen Forollenfreudenhaus  Ist schon klar das man für 5 m Wurfweite nichts besonderes braucht. Zielfische wren vornehmlich Hecht und evtl Rapfen und Döbel
> 
> Habe das Thema nur aufgegriffen da ich keinen neuen Thread aufmachen wollte.





angelsüchto schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> hab schon nen schöne rute im auge klasse 5/6 mit rolle und schnur 109,99 teuronen. ich find sie toll . darf  man im puff mit der fliege fischen das wär nähmlich geil zum üben! details zur rute hab ich noch net, kommt noch.
> MFG Angelsüchto#h



Normalerweise ja, die ich kenne haben nur die Vorschrift das man mit einem Einzelhaken angeln darf es sind keine Drillinge erlaubt, alles andere an Angeltechnik ist dort erlaubt.


----------



## BaFo-Schreck (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anfänger-fliegenrute für den bach ca.5 m breit*

Moinsen, Angelsüchto !
Würde Dir aus eigener, schlechter Erfahrung heraus folgendes empfehlen:  Nimm an einem Werferkurs teil, bevor Du Dir eine Rute für teures Geld kaufst. Der Instruktor eines Kurses hat immer etliche Ruten dabei, die Du ausprobieren kannst. Er sieht dann auch, welche Rute am besten für Dich ist. Du ärgerst Dich schwarz, wenn Du Dir eine Rute kaufst und dann nicht damit zurecht kommst. Als Einsteiger kann man nicht beurteilen, welche Rute zu einem paßt. Selbst gute Werfer benutzen aufgrund bestimmter Eigenschaften bestimmte Ruten, obwohl ein wirklich guter Werfer auch mit Ruten klar kommt, die ihm nicht so liegen. Weiterhin wird durch einen Kurs vermieden, daß sich Fehler einschleichen, die Du später nur noch sehr schwer weg bekommst.
Gruß
Eberhard (BaFo-Schreck)


----------



## BjoernML (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anfänger-fliegenrute für den bach ca.5 m breit*

Hiho, ich hab einfach ne Rute, Rolle und Schnur bei eb ay erworben, zufällig passen Rute und Schnur auch gut zusammen, hatte also Glück. Ich war erst einmal mit dem Geschirr unterwegs, aber meine Testwerfer waren recht zufrieden (als Einsteigerausrüstung).

Aber Du riskierst eine hochgezogene Augenbraue, wenn die Zusammenstellung nicht so gut ist macht es glaub ich nicht so viel Spaß. 

Ich hab vorher ein paar Tests im I-Net gelesen (was bei den Billig-Sachen nicht ganz leicht ist, man muss schon viel suchen bis man was findet)...

CU, Björn


----------



## Gardenfly (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anfänger-fliegenrute für den bach ca.5 m breit*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> darf  man im puff mit der fliege fischen das wär nähmlich geil zum üben! details zur rute hab ich noch net, kommt noch.
> MFG Angelsüchto#h



In einigen ist es erlaubt,viele verboten und bei einigen dafst du nur wenn eine geringe Anzahl anderer Angler da ist--also vorher den Betreiber fragen.


----------



## angelsüchto (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anfänger-fliegenrute für den bach ca.5 m breit*

hi leute,
ich bin jetz stolzer besitzer  der fliegen rute magna special von balzer, klasse 5/6 und 2,40 m lang  und hab s chon schon im  garten geübt...:vik:
einfach toll naja übung macht den meister und morgen gehts ans wasser
                                  Mfg Angelsüchto


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Anfänger-fliegenrute für den bach ca.5 m breit*

Na dann viel Spass damit.
Im Refopuff musst Du fragen ob Du mit Fliege fischen darfst.
Ist nicht überall erlaubt.
Nen büschen Platz um dich rum sollte natürlich auch da sein, sonst kriegst Du evtl. Stress.


----------

